# Zullo - Superbe Pro



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Beauty!

Orange is stunning with that build, bet it rides like a dream.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Another super clean job. Down to the ST SB headset. Much as I like riding both carbon and steel, I love looking at steel. The two you posted today are some of the cleanest I've seen on RBR in a while, Well done!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Crisp and beautiful.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!

I don't recollect having seen a Superbe Pro headset, that is gorgeous. Just to tease my brain, I'd like to see some close-up pics of more of those Superbe Pro pieces.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, that is a stunning ride. A Superbe groupset for a superbe bike.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice. That must have cost you a pretty penny, but I'd say it was worth it. It's so nice seeing a full Superbe Pro group. What a solid group that was. Highly underrated. The chrome and white really sits well with the orange paint.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

It's a creamsicle bike! Love the orange; love the Superbe Pro. 

Someone was clearing NOS sets of Suntour on eBay about the time I started getting back into bikes (2002 or so) and I wish I had known to grab one.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Amazing! Love that Superbe Pro group. I couldn't afford NOS though. Must have cost a bundle unless you've been hoarding that group for a few decades, lol. I'm a sucker for chromed lugs as well. Congrats!


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

More pics please!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's amazing powder coat! 

Zullo is one of the most under-rated and unique builders, matching the frame with Superbe makes it even more unique.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Well, finally got some photos of my early 90s Zullo. I restored this frame late last year and just built it up this past February. Spectrum Powder Works in Colorado Springs did an outstanding job with the powder coating. They are amazing folks there. Sure made up for my disastrous dealings with Cycleart in California. I wanted to keep it period correct so I used a full 8 speed SunTour Superbe Pro group. For rims, I went with a set of Stan's and went with tubeless Hutchinson tires. These photos were taken last weekend when I was up in Austin riding around with my brother who got to ride my restored Tesch S-22 that I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of this world drop dead gorgeous. What's weird is I've never heard of that brand before. Regardless it looks great. Congrats on have a very nice looking bike.

I have that Superbe Group on a 84 Trek 660 but the bike itself is nothing like yours. I think my group is a little older then your too, I got my bike new in 84 but had it built with the entire 83 Superbe group due to a closeout year sale.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, as a kid growing up in Texas during the 80s, I lusted after the Italian bikes that I couldn't afford to buy. The Tommasinis, Picchios, and Zullos. The shop that I frequented was tight with Wm Lewis (who was at that time the importer) so they got all of these. Unfortunately, I was just a poor kid and just had no chance of ever buying one but I did get my road biking started with Miyata which weren't too shabby!  I still have my very first Miyata PRO (1982) that I still ride from time to time and has been restored back to period correct after going the route of modernizing and "improving" with late 90s Ultegra. It now has 6speed Dura Ace AX.
> 
> I do have a 1986 Univega that has 6 speed SunTour Superbe Pro components. Sounds like that is what you have. For my Zullo I had a NOS 8 speed indexed Superbe Pro group that I had been saving for some time for a special project. It was the last of the Superbe Pro before they went under and one of my all time favorite groups.


I love Miyata's I have two of them, one a 87 Miyata Team I bought new, and the other a 712 I bought used, both have the original components on them, and both have the same triple butted splined tubing, which I believe that frame for race responsiveness was the best frame ever made by anyone; Columbus copied the splined tubing of Miyata with their version called the SLX, I never rode that frame so not sure how it would stack up against the Miyata, but I think the Columbus was double and not triple butted like the Miyata. Neither of the Miyata's have been restored because they look almost brand new especially the Team.

The Trek 660 with the Superbe stuff is now semi retired due to the paint and decals are badly faded due to many years of southern California sun, so I semi retired it till I can get it painted and re-decal'd again, but that project is on the back burner. I did switch the gears to a 7 speed about 12 years or so ago and the Superbe derailleur handles it just fine. 

But like you said, the Suntour Superbe is by far my favorite group, it would have been a perfect marriage if Miyata had used Superbe on their Team frames. The Dura Ace on the Miyata is just not as fast and as positive shifting as the Superbe.


----------



## pooa564 (Jun 24, 2012)

Beauty!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Also, I believe in 1985 or 86 the PRO (red and yellow color for that year) used Superbe Pro 7 speed.


I had to check the online catalog for details, but your right the 85 pro came with Superbe derailleurs and Superbe pro shiftors, and a 6 speed Winner cluster, but the top of the line Team came with the inferior Dura Ace. The 86 Pro came with Suntour Sprint which was actually better then the Dura Ace that came on the top of the line Team of that year, but Dura Ace had the high end appeal. In 87 the top 6 bikes came with either Dura Ace or 600ex.

Not sure why, other then brand recognition, why Miyata chose Dura Ace as the top of the line derailleur in 85 and 86 because clearly the Suntour Superbe was superior in shifting and durability, as was the Suntour Sprint.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

That's really sweet.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

That Zullo is very very nice. Thanks for sharing it with us here.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

That is a gorgeous bike! I loved Superbe back in the day - hope I can find one too.


----------



## l4ne4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Love the bike - very nice job. Zullo's are great bikes, if anything underated by the general US public.

I am thinking of using Spectrum, for a Colnago - I am local, and have visited them several times.

They do not do chrome - where did you get that done, thanks.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

How much are the Zullo's? I went to their website and they don't have prices listed.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks for the price info, I assume that's just frame and fork? That is one sweeeeeet bike you have!!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

.


----------

